# if you had the choice what would u do



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

*if you had the choice* stick for another 5 cycles of clomid or go for ivf (2 full cycles) which would you chose ? i dont know which is best as it stands i have a low egg count irregular periods with no sign as yet of ovulation im on first round of clomid


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Personally I would go for ivf. I did clomid and tracked cycles etc and it was 3 years before I had ivf by which time I was 39 and my eggs were too old.


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I would also go for IVF. 

Clomid can work for some people but for me it was just a waste of valuable time and at the end of the day we are against the clock. You can take the clomid while on the waiting list for IVF so it's the best of both worlds  

Good luck x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends tbh on is it funded or self funded? Can you not move on to ivf afterwards if fails?
Personally I think that women are encouraged to go down ivf route all too soon. As with everything clomid needs tweaking. 
I was coerced towards ivf by docs. Stood my ground saying I said would give this six shots. By time was at fourth I thought had failed and looked into where I would go for ivf if the fifth/sixth wasnt successful - planned for it. Was already pregnant. 
Good luck.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Ivf - clomid made me literally crazy.  My husband calls it evil.  

If you haven't already I would spend three month on supplements and doing accupuncture before doing your first ivf.  Shift any weight you need to.  This is so hard so take three months and prepare.  

Wish I would have!


----------

